# My times from E-town,NJ last night.



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

12.683 @ 112.26, 2.095 60'
12.738 @ 112.07, 2.114 60'
12.640 @ 112.20, 2.061 60'
12.750 @ 111.93, 2.108 60'

For those that don't know me. I was racing my '94 300ZX TT with boost set to about 17lbs. More info about my setup on my site: http://www.z32racing.com


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

awesome time, cool car


----------

